# Supplier problems



## AshleyR (Apr 17, 2009)

Solved!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 17, 2009)

I am going to bet they have the best prices because it's not their main source of income so they can sell a little cheaper since they have a seperate day job. I am aslo going to bet the day job gets most of their focus & time & that is why they slip up. I could be totally wrong, but when I am trying to work a day job & fill orders, that is when things slip through my cracks & also, if I relied only on my bath & body, I would have to be charging more for it. Like I said, I could be totally wrong, but if the supplies were their only source of income I bet they would have more time & run a tighter ship.

I would email them & rave about how they are your fav supplier & then mention casualy most every order has had a small mistake, tell them the mistakes are not large enough to warrant dropping them as a supplier but you thought they would want to know.


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks Tab! I have another order coming from them this week. If there is another error I think I'm finally going to call and let them know. I really do hate complaining, but when I'm ordering $500+ from this company pretty much every month, I want good service, yanno?


----------

